# How to handle gap when installing range hood duct over tile backsplash



## John Smith_inFL (Jun 15, 2018)

can you draw some lines on a better picture ?


----------



## slantedview (Jul 18, 2014)

Here's a really basic drawing that illustrates the problem from a side view. You can see the off the wall on the lower half. So if we install the duct over the tile there will be a gap on the upper half between the duct and the wall.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

The photo you posted shows it out far enough to clear the crown, are you sure yours will be against the wall. 

Perhaps some kind of trim on the wall that shows on both sides.


----------



## slantedview (Jul 18, 2014)

The hood in the image I posted initially may not have been flush against the tile... it's hard to tell. Here's another install that definitely looks flush again the tile. Again, it's hard to tell how the transition between the tile and wall is handled.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jun 15, 2018)

slantedview said:


> I plan to install a range hood over a tile backsplash.


do you have the hood physically on hand now ??
if the gap is really going to be an issue, you could use the matching
stainless trim that Neal shows or a 1/4 round painted to match the wall.
or option B: just tile up to the lower edge of the exhaust fan.
if the tile is already there, remove it and do the patching accordingly.


----------



## slantedview (Jul 18, 2014)

Johnny_inFL said:


> do you have the hood physically on hand now ??
> if the gap is really going to be an issue, you could use the matching
> stainless trim that Neal shows or a 1/4 round painted to match the wall.
> or option B: just tile up to the lower edge of the exhaust fan.
> ...


The hood is not on hand yet. The stainless trim idea might be our best bet. I'm really curious how others, such as in this picture, pull this off though. If stainless trim is used to fill the gap, I'd expect to see a line that I don't see.


----------



## schreibdave (Jun 12, 2016)

I have a similar set up and my tile goes all the way to the ceiling


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

I would check that the duct on the proposed hood is actually flush with the back of the hood before even worrying about it. If it's like the one in the first pic, it's not flush, so no problem. Even so, what's wrong with part of the duct being a quarter inch off the wall?


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

So how did that work out ?

How did you handle it ?

I think I am going to have the same situation coming up. Of the options given above, I think I like the profile strip on the inside, as best idea.


----------



## slantedview (Jul 18, 2014)

We decided to wait and see how it looked and then maybe fill in the gap with a piece of stainless edging (such as stainless tile edging), but it turned out the gap is small enough that it's barely noticeable and just looks like a small shadow, so we skipped the edging. These aren't the best pics, but hope it helps.


----------



## Calson (Jan 23, 2019)

Or you could put additional cabinets in place of the hood or an over the stove microwave that vents to the kitchen. I have two friends that are professional chefs and neither one has a vent for their stoves in their home kitchens. 

When I remodeled my own kitchen in 2008 I put more cabinets and an over the stove microwave oven and left out the range hood. Zero problems with no range hood over the past 11 years. 

On the otherhand I have made use of the additional cupboard space, and the microwave oven we use throughout the day. I put the old countertop microwave in the pantry area and so we have two microwaves if needed.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

How much cooking does a professional chef actually do at home, compared to a home cook?


----------

